# Certifications Comptia A+



## droptozro (May 10, 2010)

I'm new to trying any sort of hands on hardware/software issues for the most part...

My experience is only about ankle deep in computers when it comes to tech information. I was speaking with a friend who is quite apt at computers and he recommended that I take some time to read and get hands on with computers(and I'm pretty much starting from scratch) in order to take the A+ exams in the future. I bought one book called the Exam Cram Comptia A+ 220-701 220-702 Fourth Edition, and even the author recommended another book called "A+ Exam Certification Guide"(for someone who would need more detailed explanations and in depth aid----namely ME)and also the latest edition of "Upgrading and Repairing PCs" by Scott Mueller.

I looked into the Exam Certification Guide, but it's latest edition seemed to be from the years 2000-2005 and did not seem at all updated. The other book I haven't had a chance to look at...

I guess the question is, has anyone else ever pulled this off and how long did it take? If so, what books/aid/methods do you recommend, and as the author does---do you recommend building a computer to get familiar with the parts?

Thanks!


----------



## Peterdeol (May 6, 2010)

Just the sybex book and couple dumps will get you a pass for sure.


----------



## droptozro (May 10, 2010)

Peterdeol said:


> Just the sybex book and couple dumps will get you a pass for sure.


Sorry I'm completely new to this... I'm not sure what "dumps" are, though I can google sybex and come up with many things.

any chance you could post a link to amazon to those books or the actual books you're referring to from elsewhere? like a picture? author? actual title?

Thanks!


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm taking a course from quickcert.com. They go through everything thoroughly that you need to know. It costs $500, but they give you lots of practice questions, videos, and even a book that has more practice questions on the A+ exam.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do not use braindumps. Dumps are the real questions you will get in the exams if you are believed to have used dumps to pass you will be decertified for life and stopped from taking any further exams ever again and you could face legal action.

people who use dumps especially to pass the A+ have no business being in IT.

IT used to be a lucrative business even for people just starting out in it but because people have used dumps to pass their certifications and end up being found out when they made a big **** up then this has devalued the industry and the pay that went along with it.

Peterdeol I have a mind to report you to certguard and to compTIA and Microsoft. They will easily get your IP and address from this forum if I do. If I see you advocating the use of dumps again I will report you and if MS here about this you can guarantee that if you do work in IT they will contact your employer.

@ droptozro compTIA all in one certification guide fourth deition by Mike Meyers is the best he is the leading authority on compTIA A+ and Network +


----------



## droptozro (May 10, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> do not use braindumps. Dumps are the real questions you will get in the exams if you are believed to have used dumps to pass you will be decertified for life and stopped from taking any further exams ever again and you could face legal action.
> 
> people who use dumps especially to pass the A+ have no business being in IT.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning! had no idea!

is this the book? just to be sure before I spend another $40 - $75


http://www.amazon.com/CompTIA-Network-All-Guide-Fourth/dp/0071614877

and here's a 7th edition... this too?
http://www.amazon.com/CompTIA-Certification-Seventh-220-701-220-702/dp/0071701338/ref=bxgy_cc_b_img_b

thanks again!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep they are the books. your first one is the latest book for compTIA Network+ and the other is the latest for the A+.

Mike Meyers was the first person to ever do books for compTIA exams so he knows what he is talking about.

www.proprofs.com offer free A+ exams with are legitemate other good practice exam providers which you have to pay for, starting with the best are:www.boson.com. www.transcender.com and www.preplogic.com


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> yep they are the books. your first one is the latest book for compTIA Network+ and the other is the latest for the A+.
> 
> Mike Meyers was the first person to ever do books for compTIA exams so he knows what he is talking about.
> 
> www.proprofs.com offer free A+ exams with are legitemate other good practice exam providers which you have to pay for, starting with the best are:www.boson.com. www.transcender.com and www.preplogic.com


Taking a class for the A+ test and giving practice tests that are not from the actual test, is that considered legitimate? 

I am also watching all of the videos that they give me. I do not even know what dumps are.


----------



## droptozro (May 10, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> yep they are the books. your first one is the latest book for compTIA Network+ and the other is the latest for the A+.
> 
> Mike Meyers was the first person to ever do books for compTIA exams so he knows what he is talking about.
> 
> www.proprofs.com offer free A+ exams with are legitemate other good practice exam providers which you have to pay for, starting with the best are:www.boson.com. www.transcender.com and www.preplogic.com


Thank you so much! Great help!
Hope to employ the aid of this site in the future too.


----------

